# Using the taptation chipset to add tap tempo to FV1 delay



## ferdinandstrat (Aug 12, 2020)

OK so as you know, the FV1 delays use 100K pots and the taptation uses a digipot instead of a regular pot on the PT2399, which acts as a variable resistor. Is it possible to implement this into a FV1? Instead of programming each delay to have tap tempo


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2020)

Theoretically it should be possible, yes, but it will depend on each algorithm having the exact same minimum and maximum delay time otherwise it won't be accurate.


----------



## ferdinandstrat (Aug 12, 2020)

Robert said:


> Theoretically it should be possible, yes, but it will depend on each algorithm having the exact same minimum and maximum delay time otherwise it won't be accurate.




PT2399s have 600ms of delay, the average delay time of a FV1 is what? 1 second?


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2020)

ferdinandstrat said:


> PT2399s have 600ms of delay, the average delay time of a FV1 is what? 1 second?



It depends on the algorithm.    The maximum delay is around 1 second, but if there is any pitch shifting or modulation the maximum time will be shorter.    The minimum time can vary as well, and you'll have to take that into consideration.

The delay time pot is a voltage divider so if you set the digipot to 50% of its value the delay time will be _approximately_ half way between whatever the minimum and maximum times are.      Changing either extreme will affect the ratio.

Do you already have an FV-1 project in mind that you plan to add this to?    There are going to be some new digital effects added soon that will have integrated tap tempo with no workarounds needed.


----------



## ferdinandstrat (Aug 12, 2020)

Robert said:


> It depends on the algorithm.    The maximum delay is around 1 second, but if there is any pitch shifting or modulation the maximum time will be shorter.    The minimum time can vary as well, and you'll have to take that into consideration.
> 
> The delay time pot is a voltage divider so if you set the digipot to 50% of its value the delay time will be _approximately_ half way between whatever the minimum and maximum times are.      Changing either extreme will affect the ratio.
> 
> Do you already have an FV-1 project in mind that you plan to add this to?    There are going to be some new digital effects added soon that will have integrated tap tempo with no workarounds needed.



I thought about the multi delay chips offered here

It would be nice to have a tap tempo delay that doesnt make me jump through hoops like that


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2020)

ferdinandstrat said:


> It would be nice to have a tap tempo delay that doesnt make me jump through hoops like that



Hang in there.   It's coming, and will likely be available before you get all of the quirks worked out.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 12, 2020)

Robert said:


> .....  There are going to be some new digital effects added soon that will have integrated tap tempo with no workarounds needed.



Are you going to stock the new delay chips and sockets for the projects?  Or just the PCBs?


----------



## Robert (Aug 12, 2020)

zgrav said:


> Are you going to stock the new delay chips and sockets for the projects?  Or just the PCBs?



I have a request sent for wholesale pricing on the modules but haven't heard back yet.     This thing was just released so I think they're pretty busy right now.

_Hopefully_ I can offer them here.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 12, 2020)

thanks.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 18, 2020)

Really looking forward to these no-mod tap tempo projects!


----------

